# trolling with daisy chains



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

how important are daisy chains for trolling ?? what about birds in front ??


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Depends on what fish you're targeting as to what type of daisy chains. For example, our tuna spread includes a shotgun bird daisy chain with a trailing lure. Occasionally we'll put a squid daisy chain out for White Marlin, or a Bonita bowling pin teaser for Blue Marlin. I have never used a dredge, but plan on giving it a try this season. Basically, the more you can make your spread look like a delicious bait-ball, the better your chances of piquing the interest of your target fish.Two things to think about: first, teasers are not sogood if targeting toothy fish, unless you like having one ripped to shreds, and second, sometimes a fish can become so fixated on a teaser that it will ignore your other baits, so a pitch bait rigged and ready is important. Lots of other guys run witch doctors and fender teasers as well. Do some experimentation to see what works for you. Maybe seeing something new and different from what everyone else is pulling will be the ticket to draw the strike.

Bob


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree w/ Bellafishing and have these points to add. I love teasers and fish on boats that run as many as four, yet I do not on my boat. Why? On my boat I can handle a 6 line spread and that is it.Teasers are great, but don't overload your crew withtoo much in the water. 4-5 baits running wellis much better than 7 tangled lines.....


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have a few folks in the cockpit they are good and I always use them. On the CC I had, i trolled squid chains actually off the downrigger ckips which worked great. Just need to make sure someone is watching with 5 to 6 lines plus two teasers.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love daisy chains, spreader bars and birds. Spreaders in particular are not nearly as hard to deal with as many make them out to be and I don't feel a spread is complete without at least one bird in the mix.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

since we do target wahoo & don't go any farther out than edge tothe nipple.... I'll put my predator hooked stinger on single strand wire...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I always troll daisy chainof birds with a skirted bait (off of the gunnel) and a bird with a skirted bait (on the outrigger). Even though I may not catch all of my fish on those baits, they do cause a bunch of racket which in turn turns the heads down below. 

In short, I do not leave the beach with out birds on board.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Billfish consistently come up on squid chains before any thing else. Be ready to reel up or drop back the closest lure in the spread and/or have a pitch bait close by to get them off teaser. You want to run light drag with the clicker on because alot of times a ****** (or any fish) will just swipe at it and you will just hear a quick click!


----------

